# As the Kroh flies



## kroh (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey there All...

Just thought i would drop by and share a little.  Cristisism is welcomed as long as you're not a flamer ( God, I hope people take that the right way).  If you want to throw a little ego boost my way too I won't turn it down...

Thanx for the minute...
WalT


----------



## kroh (Mar 30, 2004)

one more for the night and then I got to go look in the fridge for a bottle of unconciousness...Woops...forgot to load in the file...

WalT


----------



## kroh (Mar 30, 2004)

ok...lets try this one more time....


----------



## kroh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heloooo*

Just another pic of the Charcter of the week....Her name is Fallon...please be kind...

Thanx for the minute...
WalT


----------



## kroh (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is another from the campign that i am playing in...


----------



## CelticWolf (Apr 2, 2004)

*Excellent!*

Keep up the good work...

C.W.


----------



## kroh (Apr 2, 2004)

*A Fan!!!!*

I knew it ....There is someone out there who likes my stuff... Thank you for the Kind words... All i need now is 8 billion more converts and I CAN TALK OVER THE WORLD!!!!....MUWAH HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!.....COUGH......COugh......

Sorry...you'll have to excuse me....slight case of meglomania this morning...

Thanx again for the lookover C.W.  And here's another for you...


----------



## kroh (Apr 2, 2004)

*for my next trick*

And you'll notice that at no time do my fingers leave my hand...


----------



## Stone Angel (Apr 3, 2004)

This stuff is great I like the guy holding the shackles. Any story behind that.
MORE MORE and I have dreams of Megalomania myself   

The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## kroh (Apr 3, 2004)

*Hey there*

Thanx for lookin and as far as the shcakle guy goes....

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=2138479


i am one of the minor miscreants working on this project ...stop by and show the boys some love....
'
WalT


----------



## CelticWolf (Apr 3, 2004)

*Post #7*

Well swash my buckles!  That first dude is very elegant...

The second guy is someone I probably wouldn't want to meet going the other way in a dark alley...

Keep up the posts!

C.W.

P.S. But do try to keep a lid on the megalomania!


----------



## CelticWolf (Apr 3, 2004)

*Hey, Kroh,*

Got any dwarves?  Most of my characters seem to be short hairy types (in "real" life I resemble my icon (on a good day...)   ), mostly dwarves with the occasional gnome or halfling (Stout, of course!).  Though there is the 6'3" hippie druid...

C.W.


----------



## kroh (Apr 3, 2004)

Lets see what trouble I can get into there C.W....


----------



## CelticWolf (Apr 4, 2004)

Verry tasty!  I like the attitude on the first one!  And the second appears to be a dwarven monk?  Inneressing!

Thanks,

C.W.


----------



## kroh (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey there WOlf...

Glad you like...me and a couple o' boys are doing a campign that should be hitting print very soon.   One of the campaign flavors is the Drunken Dwarves of the Howling Mountain.   Dwarven monks who like their drink a bit much....  Anyhoo...glad you like.  Any other requests out there ?


----------



## CelticWolf (Apr 5, 2004)

Those dwarves must have gotten beyond the standard mead and ale drinks - hopefully they're familiar with the better brands of dwarven honey liqueur, such as Old Bear Hunter, Rock Squeezin's, and my personal favorite, Golden Hammer!  Shoundsh like a fu-hic-fun bunnnsch...hic!

C.W.


----------



## kroh (Apr 15, 2004)

gotta love a little smoke in the AM


----------



## kroh (Apr 15, 2004)

OK...So if I were a knight where would I hide?


----------



## kroh (Apr 30, 2004)

*Been  while*

Hey there ...an eldritch knight sketch i did as a reqeuest...

Thnx for lookin...
WalT


----------



## kroh (Apr 30, 2004)

*Don't ya just love a good goblin...*

Hey there all, 

Just thought I would drop on by and throw a little goblin love your way...Hope you like ...

WalT


----------



## kroh (Apr 30, 2004)

*Smoke part 2*

POsted a smokey pic a while ago and this is the revised version of it...

Njoy...
WalT


----------



## blargney the second (May 8, 2004)

I love that last picture - it's particularly evocative of a Blur spell for me.  Something in it says "here there be magic" very loudly.  Nice work!

-blarg


----------



## kroh (May 9, 2004)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> I love that last picture - it's particularly evocative of a Blur spell for me.  Something in it says "here there be magic" very loudly.  Nice work!
> 
> -blarg



Thank you for the praise....Now all i have to do is figure out how to get my head through the door now  

Here's another one


----------



## kroh (May 9, 2004)

And one who i can't decide wehther or not he is a roguish wizard or a mystical rogue...

WalT


----------



## kroh (May 23, 2004)

*Galdiator Anyone*

Hey there... A gladiator i did for some one...Enjoy


----------



## CelticWolf (May 26, 2004)

Hey, Kroh,

Glad to see you're still going!  Sorry I haven't stopped by to comment and encourage - I had a temp job for a while that ate all my time, now I'm back on the job hunt, which is eating all my sanity (small meal   ).

Keep up with the good stuff, OK?

CW


----------



## kroh (May 26, 2004)

Thanx for the support Wolf, 

I am glad that you are enjoying the scribbles.  Most of these are requests from gamers who want to see their characters.  Anyhoo...keep stopping by cuz I am going to keep drawing.

Thanx for the minute...
WalT


----------



## kroh (Sep 17, 2004)

*My Eye on You*

Hey there all...

Haven't posted anywhere for some time due to life getting in the way.  

While I am here I thought I would throw a couple of pictures at the community and see what happens...

if you get a chance and are a fan of Eberron...

http://geocities.com/ieattrollsforbreakfast

Regards
Walt


----------



## kroh (Sep 17, 2004)

*Dolgroll*

This is one that I did for the above site...


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 17, 2004)

Nice sketchwork.  My favorite is the Asian themed one.  I think it was your second post.  Mainly because it was a complete scene.  All of your figures are in dynamic poses evoking action and adventure, but they are floating in blank space.  I think adding the scenery made a huge difference.

Keep drawing.  You've got a great talent for movement and action.


----------



## kroh (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks Nyrf!

That was the best comment so far I think....

sorry I have been away from this for a while...life and a second degree black belt test got in the way...






I'll upload something real soon...
Walt


----------



## kroh (Oct 29, 2004)

One for the books...

Orcish anyone...?


----------



## kroh (May 11, 2005)

Man...I really have to get in here and post some more...





















ok...that should do it for now...  

Some one bow me out...






Regards, 
Walt


----------



## ergeheilalt (May 12, 2005)

Wow, you're technique is very nice - clean and neat.

However, I've noticed some problems with proportion. It's what I'm weakest at myself. I was cruising the Penny Arcade boards and found some guys who recommended a now out of print book that has been scanned and put online - http://saveloomis.org/ . It's awesome and has a lot of good advice. Another suggestion would be to pick up an artist's mannequin at a arts and crafts store. This has helped me immensely.

Keep up the awesome work.

Erge


----------



## kroh (May 13, 2005)

Hey there...Thanks for the greta advice and the praise!  I actually have a manaquin and have taken several classes as well as worked semi pro in the field of comics.  But I had gotten out of the "drawing" thing for about 5 years and have been slow in picking it back up ( as of last year).

Thanks again for looking and I hope to see you again ...


Regards
Walt


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 18, 2005)

Three things:

1) Most excellent work! Love 'em.

2) I *SO* want to play a monk now.

3) Sandalwood is my favorite.


----------



## kroh (May 18, 2005)

Very cool!  I love it when I get some cool feedback!  Thanks for the high praise and for looking.  If you guys need something drawn let me know but keep it on the "down low,"  I have a couple of projects in the hopper that need to get penciled first.

But the more practice I get the more groovy artwork i can throw out there.  

Now all I have to do is keep my fingers in one peice and I should be ok.






Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Peterson (Jun 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 3) Sandalwood is my favorite.




Oddly enough, the Sandalwood is one of my favorites too.  

Peterson


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 11, 2005)

Kroh, you stated that you wouldn't mind taking requests. I have two for you. Really simple, though. I'd like a pic of a Frey (Oathbound race) monk and a Rakasta monk.

I will leave it to you as to what gear and equipment they might have, but please at least include a bag for both of them.


----------



## kroh (Jun 11, 2005)

double post


----------



## kroh (Jun 11, 2005)

Not a problem...just give me a few days as I have a couple of hot items in the fire at the moment...

Regards,
Walt


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 11, 2005)

kroh said:
			
		

> Not a problem...just give me a few days as I have a couple of hot items in the fire at the moment...



Sure, no prob, it'll be worth the wait.

Nice new pics. I really like the cleanliness of your B&W pieces.


----------



## kroh (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 11, 2005)

Okay gotta say I really Love your work with clothing, armory, and drapery.  Excellent job there by far.  But now for a little constructive (I hope   ) criticism.  Your faces need a lot of work, and also some of your musculature, I would suggest for the faces.

1. Perhaps try an old basic art technique (but one I often go back to myself) of drawing three of each of these with maybe random magazine references (three different references) eyes, nose, mouth, eyes and nose, nose and mouth.  That always helps me at least.
2. Add the same amount of shading you do in the rest of the pic to the face.  Now they are often turning out to white.

For the musculature just working on some fine tuning on that, you seem to lack the detail in that which you have in the rest of the pic.

That being said I also have to say that I Love the use of great line work with subtle shading.  I feel a lot of artists are missing the power of the line, including myself at times, and I love it seen put to good use.  Please keep up the great work though.


----------



## kroh (Jun 11, 2005)

Ahhh Acoma San... Domo arigato gosaimasu ( "Thank you very much " **bows** )

Actually Most of the work that you see here on this thread is straight out of my head.  When I do that my faces ( my weak point...that and a realy good garlic oregano sauce...another time maybe) They usually come out the same.  But I have been striving to change that .    One of the things I do is I go to personal adds on the web and I save the faces of all the happy smiling people.  Then I scan the web for other things like other expressions to mess with.  If I am looking at it I can draw them with no hitches.  Out of my head is another story.  

Musculature is another thing that I am sometimes hit or miss on.  Most of the time if I am doing charcter poses...no prob.  Action shots ( which I love ) I sometimes goof.  But then again that is how we as artist leanr and progress.  Some one else on here mentioned something similar and quoted some groovy references.  

And don't whince at constructive criticism...that is the best kind.  Thank you very much for your thoughtful reply and I hope to see more replies from you soon...

I could always use another person on here to remind me to post to this...

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 11, 2005)

Well I find that by practicing a lot with references, I become much more adept at doing the ones out of my head, that being why I suggested it, however I suppose I did not make that clear. Sorry.  And you are great with the action shots!  I forgot to mention that.  By the way, douitashimashite.  If that isn't right you will have to forgive me I am just now trying to become familiar with Japanese.  But I will continue to visit the thread, keep up the posting.


----------



## kroh (Jun 11, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Well I find that by practicing a lot with references, I become much more adept at doing the ones out of my head, that being why I suggested it, however I suppose I did not make that clear. Sorry.  And you are great with the action shots!  I forgot to mention that.  By the way, douitashimashite.  If that isn't right you will have to forgive me I am just now trying to become familiar with Japanese.  But I will continue to visit the thread, keep up the posting.




Ah...I forsee that one day you will be a great japanese speaker.   Thanks again for the tips and the encouragement...


Frukathka, I hope to have something for you by the middle of the week...

Thnks again everyone...
Regards,
Walt


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 12, 2005)

kroh said:
			
		

> Frukathka, I hope to have something for you by the middle of the week...



Allrighty. I'm not in a hurry to get 'em. Take all the time you need.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 23, 2005)

how goesth the work Kroh?


----------



## kroh (Jun 24, 2005)

Kinda slow at the moment...

I have three projects on the books that i have to finish but I will try to get an initial sketch to you by the weekend...

Regards,
Walt


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 7, 2005)

How you doing Walt? Long time no post.


----------



## kroh (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey there...Sorry for the absence again, every onece in a while I get slammed with life and need a breather.  

Frukathka, Sent you an email...hit me back soon.  

since I am here...





















MMMMMM...Zombies!

I love October

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Edgewood (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Kroh!!

From one artist to another I have to say you have some fine talent. I especially like your Sandlewood drawing. All of the gear and weapons is rendered nicely and I can imagine that in time, when you move into ink and colour, these illos will start to really stand out. Keep it up!!


----------



## kroh (Oct 7, 2005)

Edgewood said:
			
		

> Hey Kroh!!
> 
> From one artist to another I have to say you have some fine talent. I especially like your Sandlewood drawing. All of the gear and weapons is rendered nicely and I can imagine that in time, when you move into ink and colour, these illos will start to really stand out. Keep it up!!




Thank you very much for the high praise Edgewood!  I do inks and colors but as most of the pieces here are non-commision peices, i stuck to pencil because it was faster ( and I enjoy it more).  I think there is a couple of peices ( line drawings ) in here that are inked but i will look on my hd for some more and try to post them.  Is there some place that we can go and view your art?  

Thanks again for stoping by Edgewood, 
Come again...  

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Edgewood (Oct 7, 2005)

kroh said:
			
		

> Is there some place that we can go and view your art?





I'm in the process of collecting my art onto a website and very rarely do I post my images here. usually because I'm not done a project so far ahead of schedule but in this case, I was finished about 5 days before my deadline, I have been tweaking most of the artwork for the project since then. However, I have posted another one of my images onto my small Art thread in this forum. 

Once again, great work and keep it up!!


----------



## kroh (Oct 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> how goesth the work Kroh?





Hey there...

Sent you an email and Haven't heard back from you yet.   Going on Vacation the middle of the week so if you want to see something in sketch you have to hit me back soon.   

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm kind of in the middle of things now, so I'll say never mind. Thanks for remembering, though.


----------



## kroh (Oct 12, 2005)

Cool...let me know if ya need something and I will do my best to hook it up.
Regards,
Walt


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2005)

Actually, if you could hook me up with a drawing of this character I would much appreciate it.


----------



## kroh (Oct 18, 2005)

Just got back from my honeymoon... let me take  few days to get caught up and I should be able to sketch this out...

Regards,
Walt


----------



## kroh (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## kroh (Sep 17, 2006)

Heh


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey Kroh, great piece.


----------



## kroh (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks...I think that was a self portrait...

Regards,
Walt


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 17, 2006)

kroh said:
			
		

> Thanks...I think that was a self portrait...



Self Portrait, huh?


----------



## kroh (Sep 17, 2006)

That is me before coffee...
Regards,
Walt


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 17, 2006)

kroh said:
			
		

> That is me before coffee...



Shoot, I know the feeling. I am usually very impressionable [in a bad way] before I get my cup.


----------



## kroh (Nov 3, 2006)

This orginally showed up in a story hour by Peterson...






Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool action piece.


----------



## kroh (Nov 7, 2006)

Groovy...How about another...






Regards,
Walt


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## FraserRonald (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Walt.

My, my, my, you truly do kick f***ing @**, don't you. Finally clicked the link in your sig. Why have I not done it before? I honestly couldn't tell you.

Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing the stuff!


----------



## kroh (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment!!! by the way...ACCIDENTAL SURVIVOR ROCKS!!!!!!

Regards, Walt


----------



## kroh (Jan 15, 2007)

SPeaking of artwork... A character of mine for Gospog's steampunk game:






And now in HAZARDcolor:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 15, 2007)

Awesome new pieces Kroh! Love the colored piece. I'm gonna yoink it for an NPC in an upcoming RIFTS game.


----------



## kroh (Jan 15, 2007)

PLease do!!!  And let me know how the game goes !!!

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 15, 2007)

kroh said:
			
		

> PLease do!!!  And let me know how the game goes !!!



Will do. BTW, any chnce of doing a colored piece of Ralph (see my request post above)?


----------



## kroh (Jan 15, 2007)

Is that the one I did for you before?  If so...let me see if I still have it on file and I could probably turn it around to you in a few days.

Regards, 
walt


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 15, 2007)

kroh said:
			
		

> Is that the one I did for you before?  If so...let me see if I still have it on file and I could probably turn it around to you in a few days.



I honestly don't remember. My computer crashed quite a while back and I lost some data.


----------



## Falchieyan (Jan 15, 2007)

What program are you using to color your images?  If you're using Photoshop, you can set your lineart as a layer, then change the layer setting to "Multiply."  Then create a layer beneath it for colors.  That should help you avoid that faint white outline left over after coloring, as it should allow you to preserve the lines while coloring beneath them.


----------



## kroh (Jan 15, 2007)

Using corel...Never thought to layer for that purpose!  Learn something new every day.

Thanks Falchieyan
Regards,
Walt


----------

